# Ελστατιάδα



## nickel (Aug 25, 2016)

Η κυβέρνηση χάρηκε με την αναίρεση της υπόθεσης Γεωργίου γιατί έβλεπε την αναβίωση της συζήτησης για το έλλειμμα να κάνει ζημιά στη Νέα Δημοκρατία. Πραγματικά, τα σχόλια όλων αυτών των ημερών τσιγκλούσαν τον Κυριάκο Μητσοτάκη ζητώντας του να πάρει θέση. Τώρα όμως η υπόθεση φαίνεται να κάνει ζημιά στη χώρα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα το χειριστούν καλύτερα από το να σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα ή να κάνουν δηλώσεις σαν αυτή: «αν η Κομισιόν έχει προνομιακή επιστημολογική θέση να κρίνει την υπόθεση (κάτι που δεν διεκδικεί ο ίδιος ο υπουργός), τότε έχει την ηθική υποχρέωση να την καταθέσει στην ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη για να διευκολύνει το έργο της». 

Αντιγράφω ένα άρθρο που διάβασα σήμερα στα Νέα:


*Λογιστήρια*
Μιχάλης Τσιντσίνης | Τα Νέα, 25/8/2016 |

Η απάντηση ήταν η αναμενόμενη. Θύμισε εκείνο το παλιό «αν έχετε στοιχεία, να τα πάτε στη Δικαιοσύνη». Ετσι απάντησε και η κυβέρνηση στην Κομισιόν. Αν έχει κάτι που λέγεται «προνομιακή επιστημολογική θέση» για να κρίνει την υπόθεση, να την καταθέσει στην ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη.

Δηλαδή; Ο υπουργός των Οικονομικών δεν έχει εικόνα για τα δημοσιονομικά δεδομένα - παρόντα και παρελθόντα; Η κυβέρνησή του υπέγραψε και εφαρμόζει ένα οδυνηρό πρόγραμμα με βάση στοιχεία τα οποία πιστεύει ότι είναι πλαστά; Ή μήπως δεν έχει η ίδια τα εφόδια για να το κρίνει;

Αν πάρει κανείς τοις μετρητοίς την απάντηση της κυβέρνησης, η μόνη αρμόδια για να αποτυπώνει και να αναθεωρεί αναδρομικά τη δημοσιονομική πραγματικότητα είναι η Δικαιοσύνη. Το δικαστήριο υποκαθιστά την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και το Γενικό Λογιστήριο.

Μένει να φανεί αν οι δικαστές έχουν την ίδια άποψη για το εύρος της δικαιοδοσίας τους. Εκείνοι που έκριναν αρχικά την κατηγορία κατά του Γεωργίου θεώρησαν ότι δεν αξίζει να φθάσει καν μέχρι το ακροατήριο. Αυτήν την απόφαση προσέβαλε η τότε αντεισαγγελέας Ξένη Δημητρίου. Η αναίρεσή της έφθασε να ευδοκιμήσει περίπου έναν μήνα αφότου η ίδια ανέλαβε καθήκοντα ως εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου.

Τώρα το Δικαστικό Συμβούλιο θα πρέπει πάλι να αποφανθεί αν ο Γεωργίου πρέπει να δικαστεί. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να απαντήσει και στο ερώτημα: Αν οι δικαστές είναι εκείνοι που πρέπει να μετρήσουν το «αληθές» έλλειμμα. Πώς αλλιώς θα διαπιστώσουν αν ο πρώην επικεφαλής της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ είναι ένοχος «ψευδούς βεβαίωσης»;

Από μόνη την προσπάθεια να περιγραφεί η δικαστική περιπέτεια φαίνεται ότι η υπόθεση δεν είναι πρωτίστως δικαστική. Τα ερωτήματα που πυροδοτεί δεν είναι νομικά. Το γιατί αυτά τα ερωτήματα βρέθηκαν και κυρίως το γιατί παρέμειναν στην ύλη της Δικαιοσύνης απαντάται εμμέσως από τον τρόπο που η κυβέρνηση υποδέχτηκε την αναβίωση της δίωξης.

Από την επομένη της αναίρεσης, οι υπουργοί του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ - με πρώτον τον Νίκο Παππά - την υιοθέτησαν ως πολιτικό τους όπλο. Γι' αυτό τους εγκαλεί και η Κομισιόν. Επειδή έσπευσαν πρώτοι οι ίδιοι να «περισπάσουν» τη Δικαιοσύνη, αμφισβητώντας την εγκυρότητα των στοιχείων, τα οποία λένε τώρα ότι θα την αφήσουν «απερίσπαστη» να κρίνει. Επειδή ήραν έτσι εμμέσως τη δέσμευση της ελληνικής πολιτείας που χορήγησε και ποτέ έκτοτε δεν αμφισβήτησε αυτά τα στοιχεία.

Η χθεσινή παρέμβαση της Κομισιόν επιβεβαιώνει τους φόβους ότι το θεσμικό περιβάλλον που έτεινε να διαμορφωθεί στην Ελλάδα σύντομα θα την κατέτασσε στην κατηγορία των ανώριμων ανατολικών δημοκρατιών. Επιβεβαιώνει όμως και την ελπίδα ότι θεσμικά η Ελλάδα δεν είναι νησί. Οτι καμία κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί ανεξέλεγκτη να πειραματιστεί με όσα ορίζουν την Ελλάδα ως ευρωπαϊκή δημοκρατία, όπως το κράτος δικαίου και η ελευθερία του Τύπου. Το ερώτημα είναι αν υπάρχει χρόνος. Αν η Ευρώπη μπορεί να προλάβει την εγκαθίδρυση μιας Πολωνίας στον Νότο.​


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2016)

Η κυβέρνηση δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει τα οικονομικά της. Πιστεύει ότι μπορεί κάπου να έχουν παραπέσει μερικά δισεκατομμύρια και να τα έχουν παραβλέψει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Η κυβέρνηση δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει τα οικονομικά της. Πιστεύει ότι μπορεί κάπου να έχουν παραπέσει μερικά δισεκατομμύρια και να τα έχουν παραβλέψει.



Έχεις παρακολουθήσει την υπόθεση; Είναι από τις πιο ενδιαφέρουσες των μνημονιακών χρόνων. Θέλω να συμπληρώσω τις γνώσεις μου με το περιεχόμενο της αναίρεσης της Δημητρίου αν την έχει κανείς πρόχειρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Η κυβέρνηση δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει τα οικονομικά της. Πιστεύει ότι μπορεί κάπου να έχουν παραπέσει μερικά δισεκατομμύρια και να τα έχουν παραβλέψει.



Αυτό ακριβώς. Τίποτ' άλλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2016)

*Ένωση Δικαστών και Εισαγγελέων: Ανεπίτρεπτη εξωθεσμική παρέμβαση Κομισιόν για την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ*

Για εξωθεσμική παρέμβαση της Κομισιόν αναφορικά με την υπόθεση της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ κάνει λόγο η Ένωση Δικαστών και Εισαγγελέων, καθώς -όπως αναφέρει- απαίτησε, κατά τρόπο ανεπίτρεπτο, «από τις ελληνικές αρχές να αντιμετωπίσουν ενεργά και δημόσια την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση» της παραποίησης των ελληνικών στατιστικών στοιχείων, αλλά και «να προστατεύσουν την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και το προσωπικό της από παρόμοιους αβάσιμους ισχυρισμούς».

Σε σχετική ανακοίνωση τονίζεται ότι οι παραπάνω τοποθετήσεις «δεν θα επηρεάσουν, όπως είναι φυσικό, τους δικαστικούς λειτουργούς, οι οποίοι με αμεροληψία και νηφαλιότητα θα αποφασίσουν έχοντας ως *μοναδικό κριτήριο* το Σύνταγμα, τους νόμους και *προπαντός *τη συνείδησή τους»

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική



Το σύνταγμα, οι νόμοι και η συνείδηση δεν είναι "μοναδικό κριτήριο", είναι τρία κριτήρια. Πέρα από το εννοιολογικό στραμπούληγμα, θα προτιμούσα να αποφασίσουν *προπαντός *με βάση τους νόμους και τα στοιχεία και να αφήσουν την συνείδησή τους ήσυχη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2016)

Χώρια που είναι και αναρμόδια τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, εδώ όποιος συνδικαλιστής λέει μια ενθουσιώδη κουβέντα παραπάνω μπορεί να φτάσει και πρόεδρος σε ανώτατο δικαστήριο...

Όσο για τα «αλλοδαπά και ημεδαπά κέντρα εξουσίας» (βλ. πηγή), τι να πεις; Τι να πεις; Αν είναι ακόμα και η δικαστική εξουσία απροστάτευτη, τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2016)




----------

